
Double Down, But Only On The Right Hand - peter123
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/07/double-down-but-only-on-the-right-hand.html
======
pedalpete
I normally comment on Fred's blog, but it looks like Disqus is down.

I actually somewhat disagree with both Fred and Jason on this.

Fred is right that investing in search would have been the wrong move. But I
think both are looking at the deal as if Microsoft was buying Yahoo! Search
Technology, which is not the case. So I'd be looking at this from an indirect
approach and saying what did/should/would Yahoo! do to have increased the
value of their audience to a search technology. In some ways, Yahoo! only
brought audience and got out of the search technology business which they were
clearly loosing. Do we really expect Bing to learn much from Yahoo search? In
the last 4 years, has Yahoo! really had a chance in this space?

I'm not sure what Yahoo! should/could/would/did to increase the value of their
audience to Microsoft. Any ideas?

